# Hello



## waterview (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi, I'm here looking for opinions on my marriage. My wife and I are both 36, married 11 years. We have two kids, ages 5 and 9. I believe she is extremely selfish. Our sex life has decreased to once or maybe twice a month. She "promises" sex and and then will fall asleep in the kids bed in an effort to avoid me. I don't want to divorce but I'm growing increasingly frustrated and unhappy.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Can you offer more information, including what outcome you are after?

How much time do you spend alone together?

How is your relationship, outside of sex?

Have you and or your partner, had any extramarital sexual relationships?

Are you meeting all of her needs or desires, both sexually and non-sexually?

Is your wife meeting all of your needs or desires, both sexually and non-sexually?

If you really want help, providing more details affords you a better chance at getting help.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome to TAM !

As above.....we need a lot more detail.

As a side note you should keep in mind that the lack of sex is the symptom. The cause will be something else. As you get advice going forward keep that in mind.

Most men have their emotional needs met with sex with their wife so the lack of it can give you the disconnect you are feeling now. It can be tough to put your

own needs aside while working on the "cause" when you aren't getting your own needs met but this is generally what it will take.


----------

